# AES 1610 Fingerprint Reader funktioniert unter Win7 nicht



## Erks (6. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich habe bereits mehrfach im Internet gesucht und auch verschiedene Beta-Treiber für diesen Typ Fingerprint-Reader gefunden, allerdings, sobal ich den Fingerabdruck einlesen möchte, wird keiner angenommen.

Gibt es irgendein Programm das testet, ob eine Hardware auch Signale sendet und somit serwohl Daten sendet, oder direkt nicht funktioniert? Laut "Geräte-Manager" soll das allerdings einwandfrei funktionieren.

Aber warum kann ich dann keine Fingerabdrücke einlesen?

http://windows-7-help.blogspot.com/2009/11/authentec-fingerprint-sensor-driver-for.html

Mein Laptop: ACER Aspire 7530G mit Fingerabdruckleser AES1610


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Erks,

ich hab nen Acer Aspire 7730G mit nem Fingerprint Reader und hatte anfangs auch Probleme, aber nachdem ich mich gestern ein wenig damit befasst habe bin ich auf ein laufendes Programm namens: "Acer Bio Protection" gestoßen.

Vielleicht hast du das ja bereits drauf und wenn nicht kriegst du das auf der Acer Seite und danach ging es alles einwandfrei, man muss das alles mit den Acer Mitteln konfigurieren und nicht mit den Windows Bord Mitteln... leider!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Erks (9. Januar 2010)

Hi,
danke für die Anwort.

Allerdings habe ich das einmal mit der TrueSuite bei dem normalen Windows gemacht, vorher hab ich dass aber auch mit der ACER Bio Protection für Win7 probiert bei beiden ging es nicht. Bei der Installation wollen die ja dann einen Fingerabdruck, aber dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung "Fingerabdrucklesegerät nicht gefunden" oder so, zumindes kann der nicht gefunden werden.


----------

